# WHo's Working the Holiday(s)?????



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I am here for twelve on the dayshift, and was here yesterday too!
:skull:


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

16 here, its either dead, or its hitting the fan all at once.:stomp:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Not me


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

1500-2300, 8 hours OT:teeth_smile:


----------



## Truck Trooper (Jan 29, 2008)

Off Duty at 03:30 AM this morning, Tied up with a whiny DUI arrest. :stomp:


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Got yesterday and today off. Regular rotation.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

Working today. Stay safe guys.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

11-7 usual rotation Christmas Eve and thank goodness I have the weekend off and I am missing the storm. However, I am sure Another storm will come when I am working again. Only About 3 more months left of winter.

Merry Christmas


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Worked the day shift...all quiet. Still have tomorrow


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

11-7


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

2300-0700 OT last night 2300-0700 OT tonight....snow fairy tomorrow hahaha


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Worked last night for a guy with kids, but off today. Scheduled for New Years, but hoping to switch.
Hope you guys working get to lay low. I drove from Woburn to Lewiston ME and back last night for work and didn't see one cruiser on the highway the entire trip.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I worked yesterday for 16, took today off first time in about 7 or 8 years I haven't worked Christmas and enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

The real question is, "Whose bringing the poor bastids something good to eat between domestics?"

Merry Christmas & stay safe


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Thank you to all who worked on Christmas eve and Christmas itself. I hope your shifts went well and you got to spend at least a little time with your families. 

Also, good luck to all that will have to work in the upcoming blizzard. Stay safe and Merry Christmas.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

Night shift last night and tonight. Wife's thrilled.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Stay safe everyone!!!


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Im working all the eve's and all the holidays this year!!:stomp::stomp::stomp:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

Worked the evening shift....kinda sucked, but made the best of it.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Worked 12 hours Christmas day, and working again now -but it's 1109hrs (L) on 26 Dec 2010 where I'm at.... Merry Christmas Everybody.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

ArchAngel2 said:


> Im working all the eve's and all the holidays this year!!:stomp::stomp::stomp:


Same here, booooo!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Mid to 8am, sleep, then a double starting at 4pm Xmas night.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I was able to manage getting Christmas Eve and Christmas Day off for my unit and I enjoyed every minute of the holiday. Starting in a new unit tomorrow with weekends and holidays off, so New Years is looking real good.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Congrats PBC. Im working a double in this shitty snow storm


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

j809 said:


> Congrats PBC. Im working a double in this shitty snow storm


You love it you OT Whore! Hey I drove through your hometown on 117 tonight to go to a wake in Leominster that was cancelled...Now that's shitty!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Starting in a new unit tomorrow with weekends and holidays off, so New Years is looking real good.


What the HELL kind of police work only takes place Mon-Fri??? Probably get to sit down and have dinner at a reasonable time each night, too :tounge_smile:


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

SinePari said:


> What the HELL kind of police work only takes place Mon-Fri???


The good kind :shades_smile:


----------

